# First Run with Go Pro on Monopod- unedited



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool video and cool music man, i think you are doing fine 

btw which board r u riding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Weipim said:


> Cool video and cool music man, i think you are doing fine
> 
> btw which board r u riding?


Smokin Super park wide.......


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

sick

10char


----------

